# Is there any way to use a MIDI pedal to turn pages of a score?



## BennyHendel (Jul 29, 2020)

I play midi piano live over zoom with the sheet music as a pdf. I don't have the free hands to click next page but I'd love to be able to do it with one of my many pedals


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 29, 2020)

That's what more and more orchestral players are doing with their Ipads. Not sure what kind of pedal though.


----------



## anp27 (Jul 29, 2020)

BennyHendel said:


> I don't have the free hands to click next page but I'd love to be able to do it with one of my many pedals



You need your sheet music on an iPad and this: https://www.ikmultimedia.com/products/irigblueboard/


----------



## cuttime (Jul 29, 2020)

forScore | Extras







forscore.co


----------



## Simeon (Jul 29, 2020)

I have used them for years and they work great. Their new pedals support MIDI over Bluetooth as well which I have been experimenting with. Here is a review I did on the BT105 a few years ago.








AirTurn BT-105 Bluetooth Page Turner


Since the dawn of the creation of sheet music a cry has been heard from musicians throughout history… “I only have two hands!” Fast forward to today.




praisetracks.com





If you have any questions please let me know. I have used them for many types of apps and they are a must for musicians using tablets.


----------



## JJP (Jul 29, 2020)

If you want to do this on a computer, you'd probably have to use a macro program to trigger page turns in your PDF software. I know Keyboard Maestro on the Mac can respond to MIDI input. I'm sure there is something similar for Windows.


----------



## Simeon (Jul 29, 2020)

JJP said:


> If you want to do this on a computer, you'd probably have to use a macro program to trigger page turns in your PDF software. I know Keyboard Maestro on the Mac can respond to MIDI input. I'm sure there is something similar for Windows.



The AirTurn pedals I mentioned have different modes and one of them is keyboard input so it should work right out of the box (as it does on iOS and Android devices) for turning pdfs on a laptop or desktop.


----------



## rotho (Jul 29, 2020)

jamwerks said:


> That's what more and more orchestral players are doing with their Ipads. Not sure what kind of pedal though.



I’ve used these with players before https://www.sheetmusicplus.com/title/ped-pro-2-sheet-music/20463125


----------



## Simeon (Jul 29, 2020)

rotho said:


> I’ve used these with players before https://www.sheetmusicplus.com/title/ped-pro-2-sheet-music/20463125



You can purchase these directly from AirTurn, they are great and the battery lasts a long time (even comes with a spare).









AirTurn bluetooth pedals app controllers midi daw tablet holder mount


Enhance Your App Control Solutions to Mount and Control Your Bluetooth Device Hands Free!




bit.ly


----------



## BennyHendel (Jul 30, 2020)

JJP said:


> If you want to do this on a computer, you'd probably have to use a macro program to trigger page turns in your PDF software. I know Keyboard Maestro on the Mac can respond to MIDI input. I'm sure there is something similar for Windows.



Downloaded it. Theres no macro to go to next page. Weird


----------



## JJP (Jul 30, 2020)

BennyHendel said:


> Downloaded it. Theres no macro to go to next page. Weird



You would have to use midi from the pedal as a trigger for a macro which types whatever keystroke turns pages in your pdf software (probably the page down/page up keys). You could alternatively have it trigger the menu item for next or previous page.

KM has no way of knowing what PDF software you are using and what the command would be, so there wouldn't be a pre-made macro for that.


----------



## BennyHendel (Jul 31, 2020)

JJP said:


> You would have to use midi from the pedal as a trigger for a macro which types whatever keystroke turns pages in your pdf software (probably the page down/page up keys). You could alternatively have it trigger the menu item for next or previous page.
> 
> KM has no way of knowing what PDF software you are using and what the command would be, so there wouldn't be a pre-made macro for that.



Got it. Now my problem is that my free pedal is continuous/expression pedal, so it ends up turning five pages at once...


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 31, 2020)

BennyHendel said:


> Got it. Now my problem is that my free pedal is continuous/expression pedal, so it ends up turning five pages at once...









Audiofront







www.audiofront.net


----------



## JJP (Aug 1, 2020)

BennyHendel said:


> Got it. Now my problem is that my free pedal is continuous/expression pedal, so it ends up turning five pages at once...



@gsilbers and others have shared some good options. Other ideas include...

Inexpensive pedal that can be connected to a footswitch input on your MIDI keyboard


https://www.studiologic-music.com/products/ps-pedal/



Another option for USB pedals and pedals with other inputs





P.I. Engineering X-keys® Programmable Foot Pedals "The No Slogan Company"


X-keys programmable foot pedals that are perfect for hands-free triggering on any computer or mobile device.




xkeys.com


----------

